# perdido pass bridge can you still fish under the bridge>?



## choupique (Jun 18, 2009)

kiddos sure like the nightly ladyfish run...


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

so, can you fish under the bridge? anybody been there lately? are the fish preoiled so you don't have to buy cooking oil?:hungry

jack2


----------



## Thunderstruck (Oct 21, 2007)

I went down about two weeks ago and they had it blocked off. The whole aera was being used for staging of booms.


----------

